
Wikipedia white-washers beware: Virgil Griffith is watching you.  - crocus
http://www.forbes.com/2008/07/19/security-hackers-internet-tech-cx_ag_0719wikiwatcher_print.html
======
greyman
>> widespread corporate meddling on Wikipedia

I noticed the opposite flaw on Wikipedia. Why a corporation, organisation or
an individual can't legally edit its own wikipedia entry, and why it is called
"meddling"?

~~~
dan-kruchinin
Agree. Wikipedia's "philosophy" implies neutrality of each article. If someone
finds in article some kind of propaganda or any facts that seem to be false,
he can easily remove/change doubtful data after checking its origins. But on
the other hand when you read some article on wikipedia, you just haven't
enough time to verify each origin or even to think about the truth of the
article.

